# Where do you buy 48" T5HO lamp?



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Both the two lamps on my Aquatic Life 48" light fixture went dark last night, and checking BigAl's, the price for each of them is $38. That's ridiculous, cause it's only $20 to $22 on its US site.

Is there anywhere else I could buy the lamp?

Thanks


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea they're expensive.

http://www.bulbspro.com/lightbulbs/fluorescent-tubes/linear-ft/t5-t5-ho/f54t5-ho-4-ft/6500k.html

I'm going to pick up bulbs from there when I get a chance.

$5 - $7.5/each

They have 6,500K or 5,000k


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

7 bucks for a lamp that sells 38 at Big Al's? Isn't that too good to be true? 

And can I pick up from there warehouse instead of waiting for a shipment?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well it's not exactly the same lamp (different life spans, spectrums, etc.). I think it's okay to try though - at that price. 

Yes you can pick these up at their Alden address. I haven't personally been there or ordered these bulbs yet, but I've had a quick chat with them online regarding pick-up.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you very much! I will give them a try.


----------



## FJoftheH (Apr 16, 2013)

try market village's lucky aquarium I remember i bought mine for $25 for fluval and other name brand ones. alot cheaper then big als. Or try petsandponds.com and find the one you want and than price match with big als so you get even cheaper from big al. only problem is its shipping since its online site.


----------



## FJoftheH (Apr 16, 2013)

or even try this place

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/

they also in canada, so just find the one you want and find the exact same thing in big als online site and price match them by calling them. trust me you will save alot doing this


----------

